# Trout fishing near Kalkaska?



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am going to be near Kalkaska around July 18th for my friends wedding and I was wondering if there are any trout to be had in that area or within 45 minutes to an hour. any info is appreciated


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Your near 2 of the best-the Jordan and the AuSable


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Not to mention the Manistee from CCC down to Sharon. If you don't fish it, it's your own fault. Close, easy access, flies only stretch by CCC Bridge.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

huntnfish247 said:


> I am going to be near Kalkaska around July 18th for my friends wedding and I was wondering if there are any trout to be had in that area or within 45 minutes to an hour. any info is appreciated


I'm not making fun of you huntnfish, but this is an amusing question for some of us because if you were looking for a place to live and you were a trout fisherman you couldn't pick a much better place than Kalkaska. 

The Little Manistee is about an hour away and there are about a dozen rivers closer. The question is are you fishing from shore, wading or do you have a boat? How much trout fishing experience do you have? Let me know and I will PM you a couple of spots.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Be sure to have along good set of maps of every surrounding county. Just by using those and looking for stretches of streams away from roads and bridges and you'll find plenty of water to fish.


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey splitshot I am new to the game but I want to get into it and I figure what a better time to start than then right?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

huntnfish247 said:


> Hey splitshot I am new to the game but I want to get into it and I figure what a better time to start than then right?


Everybody has to start sometime. I'll PM you some info on where and how.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Be careful on the Jordan. Tight and fast and some deep holes. One of my friends vowed he'd give up fly fishing if all rivers waded like the Jordan.:lol:


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone and sorry i didnt add in my previous post that I would wade I dont have a boat and wading is my preference


----------

